# S13 ka24e automatic into a hardbody ?



## kidconsciousness (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey guys new to the game but just curious on these swaps from reading online. Difficulty? More then just a custom driveshaft and mount's? Cluster work?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You need to provide more information. Are you installing just the automatic trans of the S13 into a Hardbody, engine and trans or just the engine? What year Hardbody? What engine and trans in the Hardbody? Is the Hardbody 2WD or 4x4?


----------



## kidconsciousness (Mar 12, 2017)

My bad first form. Would be nice to swap the engine and transmission from it matter how much I'm getting into. There's a couple short cad 97 in my area with manual transmissions and a 87 with a automatic.


----------



## kidconsciousness (Mar 12, 2017)

My bad first forum. Would be nice to swap the engine and transmission from it matter how much I'm getting into. There's a couple short cad 97 hustlers in my area with manual transmissions and a 87 with a automatic. The s13 is a 90s hatchback


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Unfortunately, all KA24E engines are not the same! Even the 1990 240SX and same year Hardbody engines were very different. The biggest issue for you is the block casting is different between the 240SX KA24E and the Hardbody KA24E's. The back end of the block casting of the 240SX is different in that it is much bigger and contains the mounting for the starter, whereas the starter on a Hardbody block bolts to the trans bellhousing. If my memory is correct, the starter location is also a little different between the two and fitment issues with the chassis may occur. Other differences are the 240SX engine has a main bearing cradle versus the truck's individual bearing caps. The 240SX engine has multi-port injection versus the trucks throttle body injection (they can be swapped...a popular swap is swapping the 240SX intake onto the Hardbody engine). The mounts and the cluster are-non issues. 
If you want a direct, no-hassle swap, you are best off getting an engine from a 1989-1990 240SX. After 1990, the 240SX went to the dual-overhead cam, KA24DE. The swap is do-able, but is a bit more work and requires the harness and ECM from the latter. 
So, bottom line is the fit against the tunnel of the floorpan. Maybe someone can give you a little more info in regards to that. Here are two links that will let you compare the 1990 240SX and truck KA24E engines:

240SX: 

More Information for FAMOUS BRAND 331

Hardbody:

More Information for FAMOUS BRAND 331C

The transmissions are, likewise, different. The 240SX has a RE4R01A model automatic and the 4x2 Hardbody uses a RL4R01A model. You'll definately need to look more into this, but, my initial feeling is it probably won't work. At least, not without some work. You'll want to measure the length of the transmissions. You wouldn't be able to swap driveshafts, to my knowledge (Hardbodies have a two-piece shaft with a carrier bearing). Adding in the idea of swapping to a manual transmission enters a bunch of other issues, including getting a 240SX pedal setup for M/T, hydraulic clutch system, wiring modification...

You also mention an '87 with an automatic (not sure if that was a typo or not). An '87 Hardbody would not have a KA-series engine in it. It would have a Z24i (NAP-Z) 4-cyl. or a VG30i V6.


----------



## Tiger4life1 (Nov 30, 2017)

Have simiar question that hopefully someone in this thread can help me on. I have a 95 pickup 4x4 that needs new motor. Can I use a KA24E out of a 95 4x2?? Is there that significant of differences??
I plan to use my stock transmission. 
Thanks in advance.


----------

